# Kokoda Campaign WWII



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

A brutal campaign and a tough lesson for Australia, not to mention MacArthur and the American military. 

I'm not happy that they portrayed the Japs as normal Soldiers, just doing their job etc... That is a crock of shit, the Japs were murderous, inhumane savages during WWII (I recognize not every Jap was like that, but that was the norm).


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2014)

The Golden Staircase, The Bloody Track. Some of the toughest fighting in the war took place along the Kokoda Trail. Australian journalist George H. Johnston wrote a graphic account. Here's one of my favorite paragraphs:

_   Near Efogi, on a slimy section of the track that reeks with the stench of death, the remains of an enemy soldier lie on a crude stretcher, abandoned by the Japanese retreat. The flesh has gone from his bones, and a white bony claw sticks out of a ragged uniform sleeve, stretching across the track. Every Australian who passes, plodding up the muddy rise that leads to the pass, grasps the skeleton's grisly hand, shakes it fervently and says, "Good on you, sport!" before wearily moving on._

I can't think of a shittier enviroment to have to fight in.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 10, 2014)

I haven't done the whole hike but I've gone over a lot of the Kokoda track while I was looking for MIAs in Papua New Guinea.


----------



## CQB (Nov 10, 2014)

For the history nerds. A tremendous account. 
http://www.harpercollins.com.au/books/Kokoda-Paul-Ham/?isbn=9780732282325

Somewhere in the above is an observation from an officer who was at Gallipoli (yes, it's possible) that he had never seen such exhausted men as at Kokoda in comparison to Gallipoli. Oh and by the way... _Fuck off General Blamey. _


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

CQB said:


> For the history nerds. A tremendous account.
> http://www.harpercollins.com.au/books/Kokoda-Paul-Ham/?isbn=9780732282325
> 
> Somewhere in the above is an observation from an officer who was at Gallipoli (yes, it's possible) that he had never seen such exhausted men as at Kokoda in comparison to Gallipoli. Oh and by the way... _*Fuck off General Blamey.* _



He does seem like a prick.


----------



## CQB (Nov 10, 2014)

He virtually called the men cowards who survived a well ordered fighting withdrawal down to Moresby. Also later at the Battle of Milne Bay, his XO wrote the orders as Blamey was too drunk on the eve of the battle. 

I remember seeing something or other on it from the Japanese perspective. An old vet was interviewed and talked about a contact when they threw the kitchen sink at a position. A digger stood up wearing only shorts and his .303, he started swearing at them and firing back. The old Jap vet apparently turned to his mate and said,"I don't think we're going to win this one."


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

CQB said:


> Highly recommended.
> 
> I remember seeing something or other on it from the Japanese perspective. An old vet was interviewed and talked about a contact when they threw the kitchen sink at a position. A digger stood up wearing only shorts and his .303, he started swearing at them and firing back. The old Jap vet apparently turned to his mate and said,"I don't think we're going to win this one."



That's awesome.

Thinking about this, I really don't know bugger all about the ANZAC's in the pacific. I need to rectify that.


----------



## pardus (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2022)

@pardus 

Review - Hell's Battlefield: The Australians in New Guinea in World War II

Great book.


----------



## CQB (Nov 15, 2022)

The quintessential account for mine. 
Kokoda | Paulham


----------

